# Child 44 comes to Blu-ray and DVD on July 21st



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

​SANTA MONICA, CA (June 2, 2015) - Tom Hardy (The Dark Knight Rises), Academy Award® nominee Gary Oldman (Best Actor, Tinker Tailor Soldier Spy, 2011) and Noomi Rapace (The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo) star in the riveting and politically charged serial-killer thriller Child 44, arriving on Digital HD July 21 and on Blu-ray™ (plus Digital HD), DVD (plus Digital) and On Demand August 4 from Summit Entertainment, a LIONSGATE® company. Based on the first novel of the international best-selling trilogy by Tom Rob Smith and produced by the acclaimed Ridley Scott, the nail-biting thriller is written for the screen by Richard Price and directed by Daniel Espinosa (Safe House) with a stellar supporting cast that includes Joel Kinnaman (TV's "The Killing"), Paddy Considine (The Bourne Ultimatum) along with Jason Clarke (upcoming Terminator Genisys) and Vincent Cassel (Black Swan).



After a friend's son is found dead, Soviet secret-police officer Leo Demidov (Hardy) suspects his superiors are covering up the truth. When Leo dares to raise questions, he is demoted and exiled to a provincial outpost with his wife (Rapace). There, Leo soon discovers other mysterious deaths with similar circumstances and convinces his new boss (Oldman) that a deranged serial killer is on the loose-and must be stopped before he strikes again in this electrifying thriller.



The home entertainment release of Child 44 will include a "Reflections of History" featurette that looks behind-the-scenes at the film crew's work recreating the 1950s Soviet Union. The Child 44 Blu-ray and DVD will be available for the suggested retail price of $19.98 and $24.99, respectively.



BLU-RAY/DVD/DIGITAL HD SPECIAL FEATURES*

"Reflections of History" featurette

*Subject to Change



PROGRAM INFORMATION

Year of Production: 2015

Title Copyright: Child 44 © 2014, Artwork & Supplementary Materials © 2015 Summit Entertainment, LLC. All rights reserved.

Type: Theatrical Release

Rating: R for violence, some disturbing images, language and a scene of sexuality

Genre: Thriller/Drama

Closed Captioned: NA

Subtitles: English, Spanish, English SDH

Feature Run Time: 137 minutes

Blu-rayFormat: 1080P High Definition 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

DVD Format: 16x9 Widescreen (2.40:1)

Blu-rayAudio Status: English 5.1 DTS-HD Master Audio, Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English Descriptive Audio 
DVD Audio Status: English and Spanish 5.1 Dolby Digital, English Descriptive Audio


----------

